# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سل عن أي مخطوط ترغب الحصول عليه لتحقيقه

## حكم علاء السامرائي

هناك كثير من المخطوطات المنتشرة في مكتبات العالم والتي لم تره النور إلى الآن ، فهذه دعوة لمن يرغب في الحصول على مخطوط لغرض تحقيقه ، فقط يرسل بياناته ونوره ان شاء الله .

----------


## الدكتور مروان

شكرا لك أخي الحبيب الكريم
وهل تستطيع فضيلتك أن تؤمن أي مخطوط
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## رجائي رضى ربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
انا في طور البحث عن مخطوط (اللباب المشتمل على فنون من علم الكتاب) للأمام محمد أحمد أبي بكر شمس الدين أبو عبدالله الأندلسي ..
وأرجوا ممن يتوفر لديه المخطوط أو شيء منه أو علم بتواجده في مركز أو مكتبة ما أن يساعدني للحصول عليه فضلا وكرما منه ، فأنا أحتاجه في أسرع وقت ..
ولو على الأقل أعلامي بمكان وجود نسخه ..
أسأل الله ان يبارك لنا في الوقت والجهد ، ويرزقنا الأخلاص في القول والعمل ..
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

ان شاء الله سأرسل طلبك إلى أهل الاختصاص ويخبوني بوجوده 
إن توفر لديكم ونخبركم بذاك ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

الأخ الدكتور مروان لقد وجدت لك المخطوطات التي طلبتها وارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## أبو عبد الله الونشريسي

جزاك الله كل خير.
راجع الخاص، للأهمية.

----------


## فارس من الفرسان

السلام عليكم 
أحتاج إلى مخطوط المؤتنف تكملة المؤتلف والمتخلف، تأليف: أبى بكر أحمد بن على بن ثابت الخطيب البغدادى،المتوف  ى عام: (463هـ = 1071م).
يوجد منه نسختين 
واحدة فى برلين وهى موجودة ومنتشرة على النت 
والأخرى فى المكتبة الظاهرية وهي التي أريد

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
قمت بتحميل" كتاب سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك"والاخوا   الذين رفعوه قالوا بأنه موجود تحت قسم اداب وفضائل رقم 326673 بالمكتبة الأزهرية.
لكن عندما رجعت الى فهرس مخطوطات الأزهر الجزء 3 الخاص باداب وفضائل لم أعثر عليه 
اطلب منكم المساعدة عن القسم والرقم الصيحين 
جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير

----------


## الوسام الذهبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

مطلوب مخطوطة [الروض الباسم في حوادث العمر والتراجم]
تأليف الزين عبد الباسط بن خليل الحنفي

موجودة في الخزانة التيمورية بدار الكتب المصرية علماً أنها نسخة مصورة عن المخطوط الأصلي في مكتبة الفاتيكان بإيطاليا.
وهي برقم 2403/ تاريخ تيمور
فمن يستطيع توفيرها لي يتواصل معي عبر الخاص 
او الايميل
al.wysam@gmail.com

----------


## ابن رشد الحفيد

سلوك المالك في تدبير الممالك

----------


## شموخ انسانه

أريد إرشادي لمخطوطة في علم أصول الفقه لم تحقق ..

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

من الأفضل ان تبحثي في فهارس المخطوطات قسم الفقه وأصوله وتجدي المخطوط المناسب ومن تبحثين عنه هل طبع ام لم يطبع 
وبعدها اذا وافقت اللجنة نستطيع توفير المخطوط . 
اما ان نبحث عن مخطوط فهذا متعب جدا ؟

----------


## محمد النحراوي

أخي بارك الله فيك ، هل تشترط أن يكون المخطوط مصوراً بالفعل؟ أم يمكنك توفير ما لم يتم تصويره؟

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

بخصوص مخطوط اللباب المشتمل على فنون من علم الكتاب فقد وجدت لكم نسخة تاريخ نسها 797هـ وعدد أوراقها 
367 يراجى المراسلة hakam_art@yahoo.com

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

بخصوص مخطوط الروض الباسم في حوادث العمر والتراجم فقد وجدت لك خمسة نسخ خطية يرجى المراسلة

----------


## وسام أبو ندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، أخي، هل بإمكانك توفير مخطوطات من مكتبة تونس الوطنية ؟

----------


## رجائي رضى ربي

جزاك الله خيرا النسخة التي أخبرتنا عنها هي نسخة مركز جمعة الماجد
رقم المادة: 239152 
العنوان الرئيسي: اللباب المشتمل على فنون من علم الكتاب 
المؤلف: القرطبي
الجزء: 3-4 
عدد الأوراق: 367 ق تاريخ النسخ: 797 هـ 

 وأيضا وجدنا نسختين أخرى من المخطوط وهي :
2- خزانة التراث 
الرقم التسلسلي ... 111936
عنوان المخطوط ... اللباب المشتمل على فنون من علم الكتاب
اسم الشهرة ... القرطبي
نسخه في العالم
اسم المكتبة ... مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الاسلامية
اسم الدولة ... المملكة العربية السعودية
اسم المدينة ... الرياض
رقم الحفظ ... 2265-1-ف

3- إدارة المخطوطات والمكتبات الإسلامية / الكويت
نوع المخطوط:مصور
الرقم / الفرعي: 13771
الموضوع: علوم القرآن
العنوان: اللباب المشتمل علي فنون من علم الكتاب
المؤلف: القرطبي، محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر، شمس الدين أبو عبدالله الخزرجي الأندلسي (ت 671 هـ) 
عدد الاوراق: 376 ق 
المكتبة: مكتبة الأحقاف
رقمها في المكتبة: 771

والآن نبحث عن الجزء الأول والثاني من المخطوط لأن جميع النسخ هي الجزء الثالث والرابع من المخطوط ..
وإلى الآن لم نجد الجزء الأول والثاني ..
نأمل ممن يعرف مركز او مكتبة مخطوطات أو جامعة قريبة منه أو يوجد لديه فهرس ما ، أن يبحث لنا عن غير هذه النسخ التي ذكرتها ولو كان بمقابل مادي ، وقتها سيحصل منا بدعوة في ظهر الغيب من بيت الله الحرام  ..

----------


## د.شريف

السلام عليكم استاذ الفاضل / بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم :
أنا من مصر واحتاج لدراسة مخطوطة للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة في التاريخ ، فلو تفضلتم تساعدونني بارشادي الى ما احتاج اليه من دراسة اولا ثم الى مخطوطات لم يتم تحقيقها في العصر الايوبي او المملوكي ( والحروب الصليبية )
جزيتم كل الخير

----------


## المنبجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ايها الحبيب السامرائي 
حبذا لو زودتني بمخطوطة في التاريخ الاسلامي لم تحقق بعد لغرض تحقيقها من قبلي ولكم من الله تعالى الاجر والثواب ولاسيما ان ذلك العمل يقع ضمن اختصاصي ويفضل ان لاتكون المخطوطة ضخمة انما بحدود المئة صفحة وساكون شاكرا لكم وتقبل تحيات خالكم
الدكتور المنبجي العباسي الهاشمي

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله أخي السامرائي 
رسالة عالخاص لو تكرمت

----------


## أحمد الخلفي

ممكن مخطوط للشافية الكافية؟

----------


## فارس من الفرسان

أريد مخطوطة تهذيب مستمر الأوهام لابن ماكولا 
أصل المخطوطة موجودة فى تركيا وهي مصورة في معهد المخطوطات بالقاهرة 
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الباحث العربى

الأخ فارس لو تريد مخطوطة معهد المخطوطات ممكن تراسلني بشأنها لتوفيرها لك

----------


## كمال سعد سعود

أبحث عن مخطوطات لتقي الدين السبكي إن أمكن

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

أخي الكريم أرجوا ان تبين لنا تفاصيل المخطوط اسمه الكامل وبياناته

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
إن استطعتم خدمتي في توفير بعض المخطوطات ..
وهي:
1- نظم نخبة الفكر لمحمد الشُّمُنِّي.
2- العالي الرتبة في شرح نظم النخبة لأحمد الشمني.
3- تسهيل الطرقات في نظم الورقات للعمريطي. أو نظم الورقات للعمريطي (يختلف الاسم باختلاف الفهارس)
4- مرتقى الوصول إلى معرفة علم الأصول لمحمد بن عاصم الغرناطي.

علما أن النسخ الخطية - لما ذُكر- المتوفرة على الشبكة هي موجودة عندي.

وجزاكـم الله خيرا على خدمة إخوانكـم ..

----------


## عمر السفياني

بارك الله فيكم

هنالك مخطوطة قديمة في النحو ،ورد فيها هذا المتن :

إعراب جمع المذكر السالم
وكلُّ جَمعٍ صحَّ فيهِ وَاحدُهْ
		ثم أتَى بعدَ التَّنَاهي زَائِدُهْ
	فَرَفعُهُ بالواوِ والنونُ تَبَعْ
		نحوُ شَجَاني الخَاطِبُونَ في الجُمَ
ونصبُهُ وجرُّهُ بالياءِ
		عندَ جميعِ العَرَبِ العَرْبَاءِ
	تقولُ حَيِّ النَّازِلينَ في مِنَى
		وسَلْ عنِ الزَّيدِينَ هل كانوا هُنَ

السؤال هل تمَّ تحقيقها ؟؟؟ وما اسم المحقق إن وجد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## هالة القاضي

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على مخطوط في اللغة لتحقيقه

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> هنالك مخطوطة قديمة في النحو ،ورد فيها هذا المتن :
> 
> إعراب جمع المذكر السالم
> وكلُّ جَمعٍ صحَّ فيهِ وَاحدُهْ
>         ثم أتَى بعدَ التَّنَاهي زَائِدُهْ
>     فَرَفعُهُ بالواوِ والنونُ تَبَعْ
>         نحوُ شَجَاني الخَاطِبُونَ في الجُمَ
> ...


 هذه الأبيات من متن ملحة الإعراب للحريري عليه الرحمة.

----------


## مجيد محمد

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً لخدماتك التي لا تقدر بثمن، وأرغب في الحصول على مخطوط باسم: الحاصر لفوائد مقدمة الطاهر في علم حقائق الإعراب، للمؤيد، يحيى بن حمزة بن علي الحسيني العلوي الطالبي الزيدي اليمني المتوفى سنة 745 هـ ، ولك جزيل الشكر وخالصه،  mged20042000@yahoo.com

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

بخصوص تحقيق مخطوط 
يوجد لدي مخطوط لم يحقق وان قيل الا اني لم اقف على تحقيقة 
وهو مجرد كلام ذكر لاكن حقيقة لم يوجد 
فما عليكم الا ان تتأكدوا من صحة هذا القول 
وشكرا 
يرجى المراسلة للتفاصيل اكثر hakam_art@yahoo.com

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

جزاكم الله خيراً.
مسند الفردوس، للديلمي ( ت 558 هـ )، فيه نسخة للأزهرية.
نسخة في مجلد، بقلم ممتاد، بها نقص من آخرها، و خروم في عدة مواضع، و بأوراقها تلويث و آثار عرق، في 156 ورقة، و مستطرتها مختلفة في حجم الربع.

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

أخي العزيز أحمد موسى 
انت ترغب في الحصول على نسخة الأزهرية التي ذكرتها

----------


## فارس من الفرسان

أريد مخطوط (( النكت على جمع الجوامع )) للحافظ ابن حجر .
وأين يوجد ؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

كتاب: {أحكام القرآن} لإلكيا الهراسي الشافعي.
الكتب مطبوع, ولكنه بحاجة لمزيد من الخدمة؛ لأن طبعاته سيئة.
وقد استشرت بعض المختصين في التفسير فشجعني.
فحبذا أخي الفاضل لو تدلني على أماكن مخطوطات الكتاب.
وجزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## ايمن كمال

اخى الفاضل انى ابحث عن مخطوط يسمى كشف الستارة عن نسب هوارة لمرتضى الزبيدى ارجوا ان تستطيع افادتنا فى ذلك

----------


## محمد علي مطر

أخي الفاضل حكم السامرائي جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه لطلبة العلم من تسهيلات واسأل المولى أن لا يحرمك أجر ذلك أخي أنا بحاجة لمخطوط بعنوان (إنجاز الوعد الوفي في شرح جامع الترمذي) لابن الملقن ، وهي نسخة موجودة في تشستر بتي 7/6 {5187} ج 1 ـــــ 8 (153 ورقة) كتبت قبل سنة 804 هجرية بخط المؤلف ، فهل بإمكانك أن تأتيني بها ولك مني دعوة بظهر الغيب .

----------


## أبو رامه

أخي الفاضل،أرغب بمخطوط يسمى (تدريب المبتدي وتهذيب المقتدي) لعبد الملك بن النقيب، في الجامع الكبير في صنعاء.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## الجزائرية المسلمة

> هناك كثير من المخطوطات المنتشرة في مكتبات العالم والتي لم تره النور إلى الآن ، فهذه دعوة لمن يرغب في الحصول على مخطوط لغرض تحقيقه ، فقط يرسل بياناته ونوره ان شاء الله .


السلام عليكم
مشكور على المجهود
أبحث عن مخطوط لعز الدين الزنجاني وعنوانه "عمدة الحساب"

----------


## أنوار الأمل

بارك الله فيكم 
إخواني في الله :
هل لديكم الشرح الصغير للرافعي أحتاج كتاب العدد والرضاع والنفقات منه فقط لأجل التوثيق ؟
فأحيانًا المؤلف ابن الملقن يُشير إلى الشرحين لكن لا أستطيع التوثيق إلا من الشرح الكبير .

----------


## خالد المعمري

أخي العزيز

أرسلت لك بالبريد

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

نعم أخي خالد تم الرد على رسالتك !

----------


## فؤاد قالمي

كتاب مختصر أحكام البرزلي لمؤلفه: أبو العباس الونشريسي أخي الكريم هل تم تحقيق هذا الكتاب حسب مالديك من معلومات أم أنه لايزال مخطوطا ، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فهل يمكن إعتماده كمشروع بحث . أرجو المساعدة في أقرب وقت إن أمكن . مع كامل الشكر والعرفان.

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

الكتاب مطبوع ، منشورات جمعية الدعوة الاسلامية بليبيا بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد الخليفي رحمه الله 
ويقال ان الأصل طبع ، واما المختصر لم يطبع والله اعلم .

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

ثم وجدت هذا  
مختصر نوازل البرزلى تأليف الشيخ حلولو القروي المالكي ونوازل البرزلي هي كتاب جامع مسائل الأحكام مما نزل من القضايا بالمفتين والحكام لابي القاسم بن احمد البرزالي المالكي المتوفى سنة 844هـ
طبع ضمن منشورات جمعية الدعوة الاسلامية ليبيا بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد الخليفي, وطبع الأصل في دار الغرب الاسلامي في 7 مجلدات

----------


## كمال سعد سعود

المخطوط بعنوان شرح جزء من صحيح البخاري

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي السامرّائي، جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تسدونه لطلبة العلم 
أخي المبارك وددت منك لو تتكرم علي بنسخة مصورة عن مخطوطة في قراءة عاصم والموسومة ب ثمرة التيسير لمؤلفها المقرئ البارع الشيخ صالح بن محمد اللّمطي المغربي، قد حصلت على نسخة يتيمة هنا في المغرب و أحتاج لنسخ أخرى إن ظفرتم بها عسى أن أتمكن من إخراج هذه الدرة النفيسة إلى حيز النور
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حكم علاء السامرائي

اخي الكريم أبو سعيد المراكشي تم الرد على رسالتك

----------


## أبو المنذر البخاري

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الفاضل ، أريد مخطوط ( إغاثة المستغيث في حل بعض إشكالات الحديث ) للسيوطي ، بارك الله فيكم ، والسلام .

----------


## علي حسين المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أريد المخطوط عاجلا غير آجل , تكرما منكم وفضلا (الضياء الوضاح في تفسير سورة الانشراح ) للفقير إلى ربه العالم الشيخ محمود محمد السبعاوي المتوفى عام 1355هجريا على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم ,,,وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياكم والمسلمين جميعا لطلب العلم النافع والعمل الصالح إنه على ذلك قدير وبالإجابة جدير ,,,,,وأن ينصرإخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان آمين يارب العالمين ,,,.....

----------


## مازن البوزاني

السلام عليكم انا طالب ماجستير في جامعة الموصل اود ان احصل على مخطوطة في النحو العربي أو المعرّب والدخيل لم تحقق كي احققها ولكن لم اعثر على مخطوطة فأرجو منكم ان تساعدوني في ذلك  ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## أبو الحسين الصوفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإخوة الأفاضل
يا حبذا لو تتكرمون بالمساعدة في الحصول على مخطوط في أصول الفقه لرسالة دكتوراه.
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدعباسي

مخطوط يهمنا جداً ، ولعل لدى أحدكم عنه خبر ؟!!

مخطوط: ( ادلة التسليم في فضل البحيرة على سائر الاقاليم ) - تأليف ابراهيم بن عامر بن على العبيدي المصرى المالكى المتوفى سنة 1091 هـ، وإبراهيم العبيدي هذا هو صاحب الكتاب الشهير "عمدة التحقيق في بشائر آل الصديق".

----------


## عمادمحمد سعد

السلام عليكم اخى الحبيب ممكن مخطوط الجزء الثانى من الأحاديث العوال من تهذيب الكمال فى أسماء الرجال 2

وجزاك الله كل الخير والبركة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم مخطوط كتاب عقد الفرائد وكنز الدقائق لابن عبد القوي ، نظم المقتع لابن قدامة ، والكتاب طبع قديما في المكتب الإسلامي، أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عبد الله السندي

معراج الدراية شرح الهداية في فقه الحنفي 
هذه ايميلي 
abdullahsindhi786@yahoo.com

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تكرمتم مخطوط كتاب عقد الفرائد وكنز الدقائق لابن عبد القوي ، نظم  المقتع لابن قدامة ، والكتاب طبع قديما في المكتب الإسلامي، أحسن الله  إليكم !!!!!!!!!!!!
t

----------


## ابوعايشة

اود الحصول على نسخة مصورة من مخطوط الاتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي رحمة  الله للناسخ جرامرد الناصري الحنفي وكذلك مطبوعات الكتاب بتحقيق الاستاذ  القيسة نشرة مؤسسة النداء  وطبعة دار بن كثير تحقيق الاستاذ البغا وتحقيق  الاستاذ فواز الزمرلي   وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوعايشة

اود الحصول على نسخة مصورة من مخطوط الاتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي رحمة  الله للناسخ جرامرد الناصري الحنفي وكذلك مطبوعات الكتاب بتحقيق الاستاذ  القيسة نشرة مؤسسة النداء  وطبعة دار بن كثير تحقيق الاستاذ البغا وتحقيق  الاستاذ فواز الزمرلي   وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سيف الدين التومي

السلام عليكم أبحث عن مخطوطة لعز الدين الزنجاني عمدة الحساب

----------


## ابو طه العراقي

*السلام عليكم بحاجه الى المجموع الخطي في مكتبة المتحف العراقي رقم 203 كيمياء*
*وديوان خالد بن يزيد مكتبة المتحف العراقي ايظا رقم 2123
والمخطوط الاخر* جامع الاسرار الطغرائي كابل افغانستان مجموع رقم  167 نسخه اخرى المتحف البريطاني رقم 8226 ونسخه اخرى من جامع الاسرار في جامعة بيرزيت فلسطين ونسخه اخرى من جامع الاسرار في دار الكتب المصريه رقم 731 طبيعه *
*

----------


## ابو طه العراقي

برجاء المساعده مخطوط جامع الاسرار الطغرائي كابل افغانستان مجموع رقم  167 نسخه اخرى المتحف البريطاني رقم 8226 ونسخه اخرى من جامع الاسرار في جامعة بيرزيت فلسطين ونسخه اخرى من جامع الاسرار في دار الكتب المصريه رقم 731 طبيعه

----------


## ابو طه العراقي

المخطوط الاخر جامع الاسرار الطغرائي كابل افغانستان مجموع رقم 167 ونسخه اخرى منه المتحف البريطاني رقم 8226 ونسخه اخرى من جامع الاسرار جامعة بيرزيت فلسطين ونسخه اخرى في دار الكتب المصريه رقم 731 طببيعه

----------


## أروى مجذوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل أستطيع الحصول على مخطوطة درياق الذنوب في المواعظ للإمام ابن الجوزي
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :*
*الأخوة الكرام رواد هذا الملتقى المبارك أرجو ممن لديه هذا المخطوط ، وهو بعنوان ( الغرة الواضحة فى تفسير الفاتحة للشيخ الكافيجى - رحمه الله** تعالى - أن يتفضل علينا به .* 
*وللعلم فإن عندى نسخة معهد المخطوطات العربية بالقاهرة ، وهذه بياناتها :*
*الغرة الواضحة في تفسير سورة الفاتحة*
*المؤلف: محمد بن سليمان بن سعد بن مسعود الرومي الكافيجي*
*تاريخ الوفاة: 879*
*تاريخ النسخ: 1205*
*عدد الأوراق: 23*
*وأريد النسخة الأخرى ( نسخة الفاتيكان ) ، والتى وردت الإشارة اليها فى الفهرس الشامل للتراث العربى الاسلامى المخطوط ( مخطوطات التفسير وعلوم القرآن )1 / 488 ، وقد ذكر أنه توجد نسختان من هذا الكتاب :*
*1 – النسخة الأولى وتوجد فى الفاتيكان 1 / 232 ( 1464 ) – 58 و – 870 هـ - نسب فى الفهرس للحسن الفرعمى الشافعى .*
*2 – الأزهرية 1 / 272 [( 1409 مجاميع ) 22358 ] – 16 و ( 1 – 16 ) .*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## بنجلون عثمان

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وزاد من أمثالك
في إطار استعدادي لبحث الماستر ابحث بارك الله فيك على مخطوط سواء في العقيدة أو الأديان
المرجو من فضلكم المساعدة إن أمكن
تقبل الله منكم صنيعكم

----------


## مالك احمد

السلام عليكم كتاب عمدة الفقه لابن قدامة هل تعرف له نسخ قديمة

----------


## عبدالله بن محمد الليبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحتاج إلى مخطوط لكتاب جامع بيان العلم وفضله لحافظ المغرب ابن عبدالبر القرطبي
وهو نسخة بخط أحمد محمود ولد التلاميذ التركزي الشنقيطي .
أرجو مساعدتي في العثور عليها .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أحمد إسماعيل عبد الكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ... أرجو الحصول على مخطوطة "حاشية السجاعي على شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى" وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## عابد ملا أحمد

اخي الكريم حكم علاء السامرائي
هل بمكن ارسال رقمكم على الخاص حتى نتواصل بشكل مباشر؟

----------


## محمد أبو الفضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 جزاكم الله خيرا، أحتاج مخطوط اسمه "المختصر في مصطلح اهل الأثر" وكذا شرحه المسمى "خلاصة الفكر" ضمن مجموع بمكتبة الاوقاف العامة في الموصل ىتكى.png

----------


## عبدالكريم صالح العجيل

عندي مخطوط للمنجور وهو شرح على مختصر ابن الحاجب الأصولي، هل هذا المخطوط حقق أولا؟ وهل نسخه متوفرة موجودة؟. وشكر الله خدمتكم للعلم.

----------


## أبو بلال وعمر

*السلام عليكم* 
*أبحث عن مخطوط التيسير فى التفسير لعبدالكريم القشيرى* 

ا*لموجود  باكاديمية العلوم بمدينة طشقند باوزبكستان رقم الحفظ 5265*

----------


## الباحث القيسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي حكم 
ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## أبو عمير القليوبي

حياكم الله أخي الحبيب 
أنا أريد مخطوط من أسعد افندي 
واريد مخطوط أخر من تطوان بالمغرب 
00201004161768 هذا رقمي واتس لو أمكن مساعدتي بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد هلال ابو اياس

مخطوط : رسالة في العروض والقافية
قرأت معلومات هذا المخطوط في كتاب ( فهرست المخطوطات المصورة) النحو والصرف والعروض جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود ، تأليف : علي حسين البواب
مصورة عن الظاهرية : 7949
رقم الحفظ : ف 2051
بحثت عنها مستعيناً بالرقم في موقع جامع المخطوطات الإسلامية فلم يخرج شيء لجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود ولا المكتبة الظاهرية
كيف استطيع الحصول على المخطوط

----------


## امحمد رحماني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله هل ممكن مخطوط المجالس للإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله شرح باب البيوع لصحيح البخاري
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتور عمار أمين الددو

> هناك كثير من المخطوطات المنتشرة في مكتبات العالم والتي لم تره النور إلى الآن ، فهذه دعوة لمن يرغب في الحصول على مخطوط لغرض تحقيقه ، فقط يرسل بياناته ونوره ان شاء الله .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبحث من نسخة من مخطوط عنوانه (قراءة أبي عمرو ) لابن شداد، متوفر في إحدى المكتبات برقم 6489، ولم أستطع قراءة اسم المكتبة بسبب سوء الختم، فهل يمكنك تزويدي بنسخة منه

----------


## أبو محمد الدرويش

> هناك كثير من المخطوطات المنتشرة في مكتبات العالم والتي لم تره النور إلى الآن ، فهذه دعوة لمن يرغب في الحصول على مخطوط لغرض تحقيقه ، فقط يرسل بياناته ونوره ان شاء الله .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أخي الكريم أرجو من الله أن تكون بأحسن حال، وأود لو تساعدني في إيجاد هذا المخطوط: 
*( 42 : سير الملوك ) في الأخلاق . تأليف : الشيخ عمر بن داود بن الشيخ سليمان الفارسي. فيه رسومات وقصص للملوك المتقدمين وحكايات بلسان الحيوانات وهو كتاب لطيف جدا ، والنسخة كتبت في 15 شعبان 727 هـ من مكتبة أحمد الثالث في تركيا .*
وهذه المخطوط موجودة هنا في موقع الألوكة عند أخ يريد مبادلة مخطوطات. فهل من الممكن مساعدتي للحصول عليها. بارك الله بك.

----------


## مصطفى البغدادي

السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يمكن اخي الكريم توفير مخطوط عنوان المجد لابراهيم فصيح الحيدري، له عدة نسخ مخطوطة

----------


## أبو عبد الله الزاملي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : مخطوط (شرح حديث الإسراء). للإمام الجليل: أبي محمد عبد الله بن سعد بن سعيد بن أبي جمرة الأزدي الأندلسي المالكي المعروف بابن أبي جَمرة المتوفي سنة: 675 هـ.
هل اجد هذا المخطوط، وهل حقق من قبل ... اريده لو تكرمتم للعمل عليه .. وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## رشيد المغربي السني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يمكن اخي الكريم توفير مخطوط 
حاشية البابرتي على الكشاف
من غير نسخة فيض الله

----------


## عيسى بوسبت

السلام عليكم
احتاج مخطوط من مكتبة الفاتيكان ، إذا أمكنك توفيره أرسلك معلوماته في البريد الإلكتروني 
بارك الله فيك

----------

